# comin along



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

comin along ok .

Bear :wave:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like where you're heading!!! Need more pics!!! RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hard glass ? Yep ! Maybe I will even do some colored hard glass hummm ??? *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How about some fray bodies?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> How about some fray bodies?


*Sure ok send them to me at :*

*Dennis Rutherford*
*8391 SW 109TH Place *
*Ocala , FL 34481 *

*thanks , Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Funny Dennis, I meant how bout casting some for us to buy! lol


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> Funny Dennis, I meant how bout casting some for us to buy! lol


*Oh I thought you were volunteering to send a castable body for a Fray type ? *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*A couple of blue from the molds !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

There can never enough 55's in H0 scale. Good choice!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dennis it won't be long now before you have a whole rainbow of bodies casted up. :roll: 

Bob...resin rocks...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*New pic of the Ferrari 250 GTO ! Glass on this one is lexan as you can see in the black one ! Enjoy !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Yet another pic of the new Ferrari 250 GTOs !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Short or Long wheelbase?:wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> Short or Long wheelbase?:wave:


*SWB Rick ! But ... give me a couple of weeks or so and I will do a Fray type body just since you have been asking me to do one ! Now if I could just get you to work out something on something from your collection you have been selling on bay !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks Dan !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh for a good look'n 250GTO for AFX


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> Oh for a good look'n 250GTO for AFX


 *I do have some AFX stuff in the pipe line now BUT ... a 250 GTO is not one of them at this time !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------

